# Running off on walks



## SusanDunsire69* (Feb 23, 2019)

Good morning all,

My adorable little girl Skye has just had her first birthday and on the whole she is the sweetest, well behaved dog we could wish for. However, over the last few months whilst walking every so often she just runs off with her nose to the ground and no matter what I do she just doesn’t respond. This has given me a few scares and I even lost her for 20 minutes one time. I have tried biscuits, sausages, chicken etc but she just doesn’t respond to anything once she gets her nose down. I have tried distracting her with ball thrower which works to a certain extent but even that is not fool proof. She is so good 95% of the time but I am so worried she gets lost, or hurt or worse on one of these occasions when she runs off. Please can anyone help or suggest anything for me to try.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This is typical teenager behaviour as pups grow up. I would use a harness and long line so she can not practice doing this and then work really hard on your recall and keeping her busy playing with you on her walks instead of making her own entertainment. The trouble with playing ball is once the ball is thrown the dog can choose to bring it back or not, whereas games like tuggy or getting your dog searching for food or toys or climbing onto things all involve you much more. Too much ball play can also be really hard on the joints as dogs get older.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie is three years old now and we still have exactly the same problem, 99% of the time she's perfect but every now and again she just gets the urge to follow her nose and nothing will bring her back so I'm afraid it's no more walks off the lead for her unless we are in enclosed fields.


----------

